# Ban Fox Hunting in America!



## Theognome (Apr 24, 2009)

This is serious-






















*Signed,

Peter Cottontail*




Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 24, 2009)

That poor guy in the open field has no idea who is aiming at him at that precise moment........


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> That poor guy in the open field has no idea who is aiming at him at that precise moment........



Hey! This use to be John Gill's avatar!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

Great pic, really funny


----------

